# Best place online for fly gear?



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

i got my Tibor on ebay new. 

good price


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

X2 
My local shops suck ass. So I get 90% of my stuff off Ebay. Plus I am old school on some of my rigs. Guess thats part of gettin' old. And set in my ways. ;D They dont make most of the stuff I want anymore


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Try flyshopclosouts.com good prices but they have a mix of sizes all left overs really. Almost everything for tying I get through j stockard or my local fly shop


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Besides ebay try the classifieds section on the Washington Fly Fishing forum. Their classifieds section is very active and the have reels like Abel, Hatch, and Tibor on their all the time.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

fishwest.com has a lot of stuff. They get your order quick and the shipping is free.


----------



## pricebl1 (Apr 3, 2013)

FWIW.. www.tridentflyfishing.com is an awesome site. Great selection and their customer service is solid.


----------

